# COLD AIR INTAKE ON A/T?



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Is it worth it?


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

BOLTS said:


> Is it worth it?


Why wouldn't it be, what is with these ridiculous questions?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

NEW B..... oh wow.. of course it is..


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Well shit, what I'm saying is you can get the most out of it with a M/T, it's obviously beneficial in both transmissions, but is it really worth it to put in an A/T. Will I be getting the same boost in power as I would with M/T. 
Wow, you guys are so smart! You really are cool with all your knowledge. HAHA, chill out guys.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theyre being that way because answering questions that can be answered by searching gets old after awhile. just about anyone interested in modding their vehicles changes out the intake, first thing. that means there is a wealth of info here that you can read if you use the search function. getting your posts up just to have them is frowned down upon on most bulletin boards.


----------



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

i have a stick always have always will, but most drag cars use a/t rebuilt bored out dstrok400's all the way to the darged imports- supras with 1400whp, i know both groups and they run a/t 4 there drag cars.... nothings stock and belive me the intake isn't niether theres 2 ways though, intake in, exhaust out do it up


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

BOLTS said:


> Well shit, what I'm saying is you can get the most out of it with a M/T, it's obviously beneficial in both transmissions, but is it really worth it to put in an A/T. Will I be getting the same boost in power as I would with M/T.
> Wow, you guys are so smart! You really are cool with all your knowledge. HAHA, chill out guys.


wow.. dude .. if you look around this forum you're going to notice that dumb questions are ignored most of the time... so do all of us a favor and don't ask them .. or if you do... don't be a wise ass .. and yeah we're cool with our knowledge that's why you asked here in the first place didn't you... ?
you're gonna feel that an intake is going to give you the most in the mid/high rev range with a manual you can easily bring your car up to over 4k RPM (that's when the intake really starts to work good) in an automatic especially on an altima you can always take advantage of the gated shifter and do the shifts yourself this allows you to bring the car up to those 4k RPM range where the intake works the best and there you're getting the most out of it.. 

ps. we're here to help.. just don't ruin it for yourself with dumb comebacks.. 
and don't take it personall everyone here worked hard to get a good rep.. that's why we all jump on the newbies like it is our job... later


----------



## cephasiii (Apr 29, 2006)

What about a K&N on a 2.5SL?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

k&n intake or filter ??? filter wont do much.. just make it flow a lil better.. intake big difference.. but the k&n does do a bit.. i mean.. with an intake the most you can get is wat 10 horses or so ???? and that's a high number


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> you're gonna feel that an intake is going to give you the most in the mid/high rev range with a manual you can easily bring your car up to over 4k RPM (that's when the intake really starts to work good) in an automatic especially on an altima you can always take advantage of the gated shifter and do the shifts yourself this allows you to bring the car up to those 4k RPM range where the intake works the best and there you're getting the most out of it..


That was helpful.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

It is the same motor regardless of the transmission, so the gains are going to be the same at the crank. Is it worth it on an A/T, why wouldn't it be there are lots of fast cars with auto's, look at Mercedes all their cars are autos, the 469hp E55 AMG does mid 12's.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

if you don't mind the louder sound it makes at 4500 RPM's and up and alittle more top end power.. yeah its worth it


----------



## PlatinumPath (Apr 18, 2004)

I've got a 05 3.5 A/T with a Nismo CAI and it was definitely worth it. good power increase and sounds nice to at higher rpm's


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Just do it. You'll be pleased with the results.<---Best post in this thread
Go with the Nismo.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> Just do it. You'll be pleased with the results.<---Best post in this thread
> Go with the Nismo.


SSHHHSSS! MR. cool guy lol


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> SSHHHSSS! MR. cool guy lol


HA! you're just jealous of my infinite knowledge.


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

WATSON1 said:


> Just do it. You'll be pleased with the results.<---Best post in this thread
> Go with the Nismo.


Yes, great post, just what I was looking for.


----------

